# Recall with a lurcher



## goldilocks (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi is there anyone who understands lurchers, i have a deerhound/greyhound and i am doing obedience with her. Everything was going great after working on her recall for a long time, then this weekend at a show we went right back to square one on the recall, when i called her she ran into four other rings having a ball, she does come back but then its too late for my round. i would be grateful if anyone has ideas that i could try. I forgot to mention she has passed her bronze, silver & gold test.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Could you not have been more interesting that everything else?

Primula cheese works well 

I'm sure someone else will be along to help you out. Sun has fried my brain a little today 

Don't get angry, sometimes we slip up or our dogs have a bad day. Go back to basics and try again.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I understand hounds if that's any help! I specialise in training recall, but would need to know more info about her - so how old is she, have you had her from a pup, does she ever steal things, is she an attention seeker, does she play with toys and have you trained her solely with food? If so, under what circumstances does she get food or reward? Would she still get a treat if she faffed about when she came back to you, as often people are told to always reward the dog, but if you reward a slow recall what reason has she to come quicker? I'd also like to know what her chase drive is like, is she a bit of a hunter, or is she not bothered? 

I also have a dog who once went on a totally unexpected rampage through someone else's ring while doing a round, I feel your pain!

Hounds can be difficult to train, but once you have found a good motivator and use it to its best effect with your dog (different for every dog) then you can begin to get somewhere!

I usually consider with hounds they are never trained at recall. We are always training them. I only ever 'test' their training in competition, never in training.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Have a look here for some good advice, courses, books, dvds by qualified, reputable trainers/behaviourists

*Ultimate Recall: 4 Day Course with John Rogerson*

• Training a reliable, automatic, non-negotiable, reality recall
• Building block and foundation training of the recall
• Relationship/influence building in recall training
• The chasing/emergency recall
• Sit and/or down on recall
• Freeze/stop on recall/running wait
• Distance/direction control
• Calling dogs off of distractions
• Out of sight recall (owner hidden)
• Obedience/competition recall (dog is called from a stationary position)
• Free running recall (dog is called while in motion)
• Type "A" recall (dog re-joins his owner in motion)

JOHN RESERVES THE RIGHT TO ADJUST COURSE CONTENT BASED ON THE ABILITIES OF DOGS AND HANDLERS ENROLLED ON THE COURSE.

Dates for Ultimate Recall Course:

At Andover, England
7th-10th August , 2012; 4 day duration 9.30 am-4.00 pm
To register contact Pauline Wise at [email protected]

At Nottingham, England
26th - 29th October, 2012; 4 days duration 9.30-4.00 pm (Note: New Date!)
To register contact Beverly Smith at [email protected]

http://www.johnrogerson.com/2012coursesschedule.pdf

*Chase Recall Masterclass *

Date: Thursday 1st November 2012 Venue: Windsor, Berkshire Max handler places: 10
9.30am registration, 10.00am - 4pm Refreshments and a light lunch included

Following on from the fabulous Chase Recall Masterclass with Stella Bagshaw earlier this month, we are pleased to announce a date for the Chase Recall Practical Masterclass.

In this Masterclass we will be exploring:
How to tailor your training depending on your dog's scorpion level
How to build your training based on practical, workable exercises
How to move from one training level to the next in the real world
Perfecting the advanced "leave"
How, when and what signals to use
Line handling skills that make all the difference
Getting scent to work for you
Games to play with your dog on line
Dogs attending do not need to have a chase/recall issue, but it's a perfect opportunity if they do! Dogs do need
to be social with people and other dogs.

Please be assured that even if you don't bring a dog you will learn just as much from Stella's unique and innovative training approaches. Please note, the venue has a large hall and outside areas - we will be training in both, so please bring suitable outdoor wear.

Non handler place @ £130 (deposit £65) 
Handler @ £145 (deposit £65)

http://www.apdt.co.uk/documents/Chas...calNov2012.pdf

*Books*

Stop! How to control predatory Chasing in Dogs
by David Ryan

Chase! Managing Your Dog's Predatory Instincts 
By Clarissa Von Reinhardt

*DVD*

REALLY RELIABLE RECALL 
by Leslie Nelson

*Website articles:*

http://www.apdt.co.uk/documents/RECALL.pdf

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/reliable_recall.pdf

Deposits into the Perfect Recall Account

List of Reinforcers

Distractions For Your Recall

How to Create a Motivating Toy

http://www.cleverdogcompany.com/tl_files/factsheets/Training a whistle recall.pdf

Teaching Come « Ahimsa Dog Blog

How do I stop my dog chasing? - David Ryan CCAB


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I do agility shows, and although I know it was an obedience show you were at, I understand why she did run off as new places can be very exciting and often dogs can take two steps back in training. If you do more new places, then she'll soon learn to focus on you.


----------



## goldilocks (Jul 23, 2012)

O.M.G thank you so much for the great advise, i will be checking them all out, i am going to a trainer every week but unfortunately not everyone understands lurchers, they are something completely different. I got her before i found out about dog shows, so i know shes not the right breed but i would love to see if we can further.


----------



## goldilocks (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi again, i have sent you an E-mail for classes but forgot to tell you she is 3yrs old, i have had her from a pup and yes she is a thief.She certainly is an attention seeker, she will want me toi hold her paw all the time if im sitting down. I have trained her with food and toys at training classes. The strange thing is when we are training she does the recall perfect, i have taken her to lots iof different fields to do recall, doing 100yds ones and short ones and she does them great. As soon as i get to a show, bingo its out the window. The trouble is you cant recreate the atmosphere, noise, people and dogs, burger stall smells, dogs running for dumbells in the next ring, i think this is all too much excitement for her and she wants to be a part of it. She loves other dogs and people so much.I really do hope you can see that there is hope as we both enjoy the shows so much. My dog has become known as the runner and people say how lovely she looks when running at shows they laugh and tell me its OK , thats not what i want to hear as i have put such a lot of work into trying to conquer this problem, and it really upsets me and i want to prove them wrong.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I emailed you back but it bounced, I tried again, but let me know if it doesn't get through.

Our training can't replicate a dog show, but we do include a lot of distractions and we have small 'rings' which might help, and everything is geared to getting a good, reliable recall. If you come to see us I will try to persuade my dad to bring and cook us up a BBQ!

I will post a bit more later, got to get out dog walking now.


----------



## goldilocks (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi 
Nothing has come through yet, i will go on your site and leave a message there.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

goldilocks said:


> O.M.G thank you so much for the great advise, i will be checking them all out, i am going to a trainer every week but unfortunately not everyone understands lurchers, they are something completely different. I got her before i found out about dog shows, so i know shes not the right breed but i would love to see if we can further.


Oh don't get disheartened. Lurchers are not the only breed that can bog off across the showground honestly, and there are Lurchers working the highest classes at shows, so it can be done.


----------



## goldilocks (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Twiggy thank you so much for the encouragement, i will keep on with it if only to prove people wrong, its just that when there are a lot of top handlers working i sometimes feel that they are saying " theres that B..... lurcher again! I know it is a collie dominate sport, but gradually im seeing lots of different breeds, maybe she is taking a bit longer to grow up, anyway Boredombusters are kindly taking her under their wing and i will be going there for a course and as she understands lurchers she can see what the probklem is and how i attack it.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

goldilocks said:


> Hi Twiggy thank you so much for the encouragement, i will keep on with it if only to prove people wrong, its just that when there are a lot of top handlers working i sometimes feel that they are saying " theres that B..... lurcher again! I know it is a collie dominate sport, but gradually im seeing lots of different breeds, maybe she is taking a bit longer to grow up, anyway Boredombusters are kindly taking her under their wing and i will be going there for a course and as she understands lurchers she can see what the probklem is and how i attack it.


Good for you and remember the 'top handlers' all started where you are right now.

I started with a Corgi/Collie crossbreed, purchased after my daughter's pet rabbit died, and at one of the first shows I competed in the judge said that obedience was all about control and I didn't have any....!!


----------



## goldilocks (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes i have had the same sort of comments ! Hey Ho i would love some of these people to take my dog and get to know how hard it is.


----------

